# Guest certificate fees?



## chemteach (Mar 13, 2018)

I noticed a post from the end of February commenting on guest certificate fees possibly starting for Worldmark ownerships - that the Board of Directors was voting on this.  Does anyone know if this has happened, or if not, if there is a meeting coming up where the BOD will be voting on this?  Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## geist1223 (Mar 14, 2018)

To the best of my knowledge It has not yet gone into effect. The general parameters that have been discussed are 1 free gift certificate for every 10K Points in your Account, cost $99 if you Book it online, and cost $129 if you call in to make the Booking.


----------



## JohnPaul (Mar 14, 2018)

Supposedly approved by the board with a mid 2018 implementation date but no confirmed date yet.


----------



## Travel1 (Mar 14, 2018)

Don't like this new fee at all.

Every now and then I like to transfer my reservation to one of my daughters to take...now it will cost more money with this additional fee.  Further, for a 1 or 2 night reservation, this additional fee could end costing more than the room itself.


----------

